# What was your first car? Here is mine!



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Not this color...mine was more of a sickly off white with a light greenish interior, column shift auto :yikes:

Idiot friend of the family I sold it to tried to make it look like a 4-4-2 by painting it red (on top of the not quite white paint) and putting white stripes (of a very wrong width) on the stock, non-ram air hood and putting 442 badges on it, but kept the single exhaust.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

1993 Toyota Camry V6 XLE in dark green :bigpimp:









Not my exact car though.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Actually a SUV :eeps: 

Imagine this in blue and white sans lightbar:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

bump


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Jesus.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

1987 Chevrolet S-10 Blazer 4x4 5 speed. w/Tahoe package.

1986-1993 - 2.8 L LL1 V6, TBI, 125 hp (93 kW)/150 ft·lbff (203 N·m) (VIN R) :yikes: what power.


----------



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

1987 Volkswagen Cabriolet....talk about a chick car! Silver with black top. It had a sweet roll bar though! Crashed it into a curb at 20 mph and totalled it (suspension bent). Imagine if I had been in an accident!


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

1971 Toyota pick up that had been painted brown, by hand, using a brush.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

1968 Mercedes 220d. No power steering, no a/c. 0-60 in about 3 minutes. Top speed of 90 on a downslope with the wind at your back. But it handled nicely, was built like a tank and got 36 mpg.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

My first car was a 1956 Packard Clipper. Didn't run when I bought it. Didn't run when I sold it 

My second car was a 1968 Fiat 850 Spyder. Car didn't run when I bought it. I rebuilt the transmission, painted it and drove it for 4 years. 817cc (49CI) 50HP. Smog exempt because the motor was so small.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Mazda B2000 PU - the ///M is the first car I've ever owned that has had a trunk that you can't see into


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

1992 Civic DX Hatchback, No A/C.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

1979 Ford Mustang, in Tijuana yellow.


----------



## WildKarrde (Jun 14, 2006)

A piece of trash... yes... this exact car. I got it for free, it had been sitting in a yard, never started, never moved for 7 years. Took me 3 months to rebuild it to running condition. It died about 3-4 months later when the brakes totally failed on me... and I ran right out in the middle of an intersection.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Clarke said:


> 1965 3 cyl 2 stroke Saab 96


I had a later V4 powered Saab 96.

The car had 400,000 miles on it when I gave it away. It still ran great but the parts prices were insane. Something that cost $20 for my Fiat cost $300 on the Saab.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carz*



1956 Thunderbird Canary Yellow is what I learned to hotwire and drive before my license, boy did that piss off my Mom!










1973 HD SD455 Trans Am (but in primer) was my first! How am I still alive?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

1964 Fiat 600D. 32 frisky Italian horses. At top speed (about 65 mph) the right door (suicide door with hinges at rear) would start this resonance thing and start to bend as it vibrated, so that I could see daylight as it vibrated open...

Great for finding parking places in downtown DC...could fit in places where a VW beetle could not.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Jon said:


> Hey I had one of those too...
> 
> Mine was a 210 HP 327Ci with a 2-speed 'Powerglide'...


After driving my parents' POS Dodge Omni, I bought my first car - '68 Camaro that had a solid body, good paint job, and everything mechanically wrong that you can imagine. I don't give up and now I have owned the car more than 505% of my life.


----------



## jbblack (May 30, 2006)

*first car*

Henry J was the first...


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

*325e*

My first car is (still got it) a bmw 1986 325e as shown in the pic below. Im 16 and my oldies got her for me. Slowly, Slowly fixing her up so it runs 100% and looks good. Bit of a money pit but what else is a 16/17 y.o gonna do with his pocket money. By da way Jimmy, I LOVE UR BMW NIGHTMARE SITE. Pwaaah u should of seen this red e36 i saw. The whole lot from 4 inch exaust tip to the bodykit to the wing. It even had ridiculous rims that where 98% chrome!!! with lil small holes in them.Some people these days.

Here she is:


----------

